# Unix



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

I am going to be attempting to learn Unix so I can become more aware of what I am doing in Linux. Some one who is proficeint in Unix can you tell me if it is easy to pick up and learn or is it extremely confusing


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I haven't used Unix, but I think Linux would be easier to pick up? Also isn't Unix a leased O.S.? Correct me if I'm wrong, but most people I talk to say their company leases Unix?


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

I think unix is licenced like microshaft. The reason I choose Unix over linux is becuase linux is still fairly new and most companys are looking for someone with Unix experience. Plus if I know unix linux is based off it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Linux is based off of Minix, which was a small Unix. But don't forget, just like Linux, there are different distros of Unix.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

BTW, have you thought about learning the AS400? I've seen a lot of ads for that. Also, if you know Unix the pay for a admin is supposed to be 25% greater.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

We used to run Interactive Unix where I work. Linux seems easier to work with so I like it better.


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Linux runs under unix, like windows 95/98 runs under DOS...


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Linux is based on Unix, but it is a much more robust OS.


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

If you just want to see if you would be intrested in learning Unix check out http://www.oreilly.com they have some great books on there about Unix.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Unfortunately, unlike "windows" there's not just a "unix" Unix is a general term for many OS's. Linux is based on Unix but itself is not a Unix, OpenBSD, FreeBSD,NetBSD are all Unix based but again aren't true Unices... AIX (IBM) HPUX(HP) SCO (Sco group) IRIX (SGI) Solaris/SunOS (Sun) are the big name Unices you'd want to learn. However, you don't need to learn each individual OS in order to become proficient in it, most stuff on Unix/Linux is pretty cross platform ... so the "ps" command works automagically the same across the board in most instances.. 

And unfortunately, there's so many different companies who run different flavors of Unix, that its hard to say which to learn first. In my expererience my top 3 would be Solaris (big with ISP's) AIX and HPUX (data houses ect) ... 

Unix itself was more or less born out of AT&T during the 60's and much of the code that was used then was licsensed for use in SCO Unix  

AS/400 as someone suggested would be a good thing to have under your belt tho, however its an IBM Mainframe platform and so its not really "unixy" so to speak... and from what I've been told, mainframe's are about as much fun as having your eyelids pecked out by slow eating pigeons paying homage to calista flockhart.. 

I'd say learn Linux... or if you know Linux, learn it better  and concentrate on the after market packages such as Oracle, Postgre/MySQL DBA stuff.. Tivoli and OpenView on Unix .. stuff like that 

Hope this helps and sorry to everyone for rambling on.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

> Linux runs under unix, like windows 95/98 runs under DOS...


shawn, are you sure about that? I _have_ linux and I'm pretty sure that it doesn't...


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Der Robe, which Unix are you toing to learn? Do you have access at work, or are you going to purchase an OS yourself and run it on a workstation?

IMHO, those interested in learning xNix (like myself) should start on Linux since it is FREE. Then if one has the $$, inclination, and time, move on up into the big leagues ...

... Moving on up, to the East Side! I finally got a piece of the sky-i-i!


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

> Linux runs under unix, like windows 95/98 runs under DOS...
> 
> shawn, are you sure about that? I have linux and I'm pretty sure that it doesn't...


Technicalally Linux runs under nothing (except the linux kernel  ). The Linux OS is based MINIX which is arguably based on Unix but not really. I believe MINIX was a small time OS created by some professor over in Europe .. not to sure on that one .. but anyway, Linux does share allot of Unix commands and file structures but to say its directly being run by a UNIX background would be incorrect.

I agree with everyone else so far as to what to study first, learn Linux then move move to one of the hundred flavors of Unix.


----------



## zidane (Oct 11, 2002)

*the unix linux minux thing u guys are talking about*

well i must say linux was easy but ive been hearing unix is hard to tell ya the truth i found it easy ive currently have 23 computers running on unix and linux and 126 on windows 3.x and 9.x i get all these computers at the junk yard but i found unix easy the linux redhat was ok im not sure which unix i have its a mixture LOL if you need some help let me know but i need help on a modem issue on my compaq deskpro 2000 its in the windows 95 98 support section ok


----------



## lostchild (May 23, 2003)

Hi all,
I am also new to unix. I work in a test lab where we use both AIX and IRIX. I am needing to learn about creating Journal file systems on external raid volumes. We destroy and recreate these volumes as part of our testing. 
Can anyone point me in the direction of some good info?
Thanks!
:|


----------

